# Will Masteron Cause High Blood Pressure?



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ive read that Masteron won't cause High Blood Pressure.

Has anyone here had Experience using the med ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i think im right in believing that every steroid may cause high blood pressure, increasing rbc will do this, it can be controlled with diet and lifestyle, also theres certain drugs you can take but id prefer to keep blood pressure down naturally, can i ask why?


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Masteron is a great steroid originally made to combat breast cancer and also a good estrogen blocker.

It needs to be cycled every other day and not a great drug for mass,more so for cutting and vasculartity.

Regarding blood pressue no one know how it will affect you,having said that its a pretty safe drug.

Ideally masteron needs to be added to a stack Test/Deca/Tren.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ampre said:


> Masteron is a great steroid originally made to combat breast cancer and also a good estrogen blocker.
> 
> It needs to be cycled every other day and not a great drug for mass,more so for cutting and vasculartity.
> 
> ...


masteron enanthate can be run once or twice weekly just fine, you could run test and masteron, test deca masteron, test tren masteron, or all above, it is a nice addition to a cutting cycle, you can also use it in a bulk, how bad are your bp issues?


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> masteron enanthate can be run once or twice weekly just fine, you could run test and masteron, test deca masteron, test tren masteron, or all above, it is a nice addition to a cutting cycle, you can also use it in a bulk, how bad are your bp issues?


My post is for the more common Masteron Propionate and should be cycled every other day.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BP is fine off cycle but as soon as AAS are introduced it goes high.

Test is no good for me at the minute so looking to swap to another compound & read masteron is not likely to cause high BP.

I know its not good for size, infact im looking to trim up a little bit

Whats the highest dose somebody could run, im looking at the propionate ester but can also get the enanthate ester. but maybe the prop would be better as if it caused high BP then I could come off and it would be out of my system much quicker.

Also heard its good for increaed sex drive?


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

400-500mgs/ per week But I have never know anyone to run it as a single stack.

Is this your intentions?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ampre said:


> My post is for the more common Masteron Propionate and should be cycled every other day.


you should state that then, and even prop could be run e3d with no problems. but yeh i agree with you its not worth running alone


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> BP is fine off cycle but as soon as AAS are introduced it goes high.
> 
> Test is no good for me at the minute so looking to swap to another compound & read masteron is not likely to cause high BP.
> 
> ...


why don't you just take blood pressure meds lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> BP is fine off cycle but as soon as AAS are introduced it goes high.
> 
> Test is no good for me at the minute so looking to swap to another compound & read masteron is not likely to cause high BP.
> 
> ...


im sure ive come across your posts before, high body fat? id work on bringin that down naturally before using AAS mate, how high does your bp go? it does increase sex drive but i think it does this indirectly, not a priorty for it. weight?age? height?


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

I dont need to state! It's common sence what Masteron propionate he was talking about as in his later post he mentioned propionate.

You was the one that stated the more un-common masteron enanthate not me "LOL"


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> BP is fine off cycle but as soon as AAS are introduced it goes high.
> 
> Test is no good for me at the minute so looking to swap to another compound & read masteron is not likely to cause high BP.
> 
> ...


If you are going to run Masteron propionate you will get greater benefits running Test propionate also you could even stack some Equipoise in there too if lean mascularity you are looking for.

I used alot of both Materon and Equipoise,although not many like the compounds becasue off the fact it don't add the mass most are looking for.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> im sure ive come across your posts before, high body fat? id work on bringin that down naturally before using AAS mate, how high does your bp go? it does increase sex drive but i think it does this indirectly, not a priorty for it. weight?age? height?


Yes Big Juice you have seen my posts before. Im 29 years old. BF% I don't know but id guess at around 15- 17 % im not fat but not ripped, stomach is flat! Im 6ft 3" and weigh in at around 18 stone (natural weight) goes up on AAS.

My plan is to loose some BF and get my fitness up. Ive already started running in the mornings.

Looking to run Masteron as a single compound on its own, just for a little kick, not looking for much to be honest as I know its relatively weak. Also would like the benefit of the added sex drive as my test cycle cut short was garbage and I didn't feel the slightest bit horny from that so was dissapointed

I did 4 weeks Test E before having to stop due to BP issues although that has subsided now I don't want to risk injecting more Test E so would like to swap to Masteron Propionate until Ive lost some BF and my fitness is back up OR ive got hold of some BP meds.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

ampre said:


> If you are going to run Masteron propionate you will get greater benefits running *Test propionate* also you could even stack some Equipoise in there too if lean mascularity you are looking for.
> 
> I used alot of both Materon and Equipoise,although not many like the compounds becasue off the fact it don't add the mass most are looking for.


You obviously didn't read my posts! Test is no good for me. Ive got High BP so want to swap to a more milder med - hence the post!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ampre said:


> I dont need to state! It's common sence what Masteron propionate he was talking about as in his later post he mentioned propionate.
> 
> You was the one that stated the more un-common masteron enanthate not me "LOL"


how is it commen sence? he didnt state he was using prop untill after you assumed it:confused1: and who says it more uncommon its more common to experienced people, the only reason prop gets used more often is because its in mix blends wich people tend to use.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> Yes Big Juice you have seen my posts before. Im 29 years old. BF% I don't know but id guess at around 15- 17 % im not fat but not ripped, stomach is flat! Im 6ft 3" and weigh in at around 18 stone (natural weight) goes up on AAS.
> 
> My plan is to loose some BF and get my fitness up. Ive already started running in the mornings.
> 
> ...


personally i dont think your going to get the effect your looking for, if your willing to pay for it i think primo is something more along the lines of what your looking for, have you had bp measured? any medication? hows your diet? i think if you got abit more in shape youll enjoy it alot more, when you was running your test e cycle did run an AI like adex?


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

To be honest most people I talk to don't even know there is a Propionate ester available in Mast. TBH most guys in my gym don't even know what an ester is.

Id say the enanthate is more widely known due to it being available in pharma the propionate ester is only available in UGL

Anyway stop squabbling.

Do you think masteron will be less likely to cause high BP issues? I know its going to increase the red blood count but ive googled it and alot of websites are saying its rare to get high BP on masteron.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> how is it commen sence? he didnt state he was using prop untill after you assumed it:confused1: and who says it more uncommon its more common to experienced people, the only reason prop gets used more often is because its in mix blends wich people tend to use.


LMAO But you was the first poster of masteron enanthate NOT ME ":confused1: and neither did he state he was using masteron enanthate until you assumed.

Anyway I was right in the first place Masteron propionate.

Let it be dude.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> To be honest most people I talk to don't even know there is a Propionate ester available in Mast. TBH most guys in my gym don't even know what an ester is.
> 
> Id say the enanthate is more widely known due to it being available in pharma the propionate ester is only available in UGL
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

Propionate it is then.

I agree.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill see if I can find some info on it.

Had it short cut on my desktop somwhere.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lol dude your a weirdo you stated mast p should be run eod, i said mast e can be used twice a week, but yeah ok in all your wonderfull knowledge and amazing reading skills you win well done, OP like i said its your risk, it seems your pritty intent on running it, personally i wouldnt run it alone id rather use some OTC meds lose some weight and up my cardio then id do a proper cycle with all ancillaries, as stated you could use BP meds but am not really a fan of them, i dont think your going to get what you want from masteron only cycle, spend your money in a pre workout.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

THERE YOU GO

See if this helps.

Stacking Masteron? Well, Id say that your best bet is with test, of course but really, due to Masterons reasonable binding to the Androgen Receptors and its high androgenic properties, almost any cutting drug (Tren, Anavar, etc... ) could be included in a cycle with it for an efficient stack. I have a feeling that due to Stanozolols (Winstrol) non-AR mediated effects, and its ability to reduce SHBG, a stack including both of these drugs would be very synergistic. However, don't forget the Testosterone, as Masteron will reduce your own natural testosterone levels (9), and since you are going to have to inject Masteron Every Other Day at least (100mgs EOD is the lowest dose of this stuff Id consider using), you might as well stack it with Testosterone Propionate, and possibly injectable Winstrol (and/or maybe Tren Acetate, if you're inclined to use a lot of compounds in the same cycle& and I know I am& ). Eq is another popular choice to stack with Masteron.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ampre said:


> THERE YOU GO
> 
> See if this helps.
> 
> Stacking Masteron? Well, Id say that your best bet is with test, of course but really, due to Masterons reasonable binding to the Androgen Receptors and its high androgenic properties, almost any cutting drug (Tren, Anavar, etc... ) could be included in a cycle with it for an efficient stack. I have a feeling that due to Stanozolols (Winstrol) non-AR mediated effects, and its ability to reduce SHBG, a stack including both of these drugs would be very synergistic. However, don't forget the Testosterone, as Masteron will reduce your own natural testosterone levels (9), and since you are going to have to inject Masteron Every Other Day at least (100mgs EOD is the lowest dose of this stuff Id consider using), you might as well stack it with Testosterone Propionate, and possibly injectable Winstrol (and/or maybe Tren Acetate, if you're inclined to use a lot of compounds in the same cycle& and I know I am& ). Eq is another popular choice to stack with Masteron.


that doesnt answer any of his questions, nowhere in there does it stated about BP issues.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> personally i dont think your going to get the effect your looking for, if your willing to pay for it i think primo is something more along the lines of what your looking for, have you had bp measured? any medication? hows your diet? i think if you got abit more in shape youll enjoy it alot more, when you was running your test e cycle did run an AI like adex?


Got a home BP monitor kit and check it myself at home it got to 158/94 which is quite high. It made me feel bad. Dizzy/ light headed/ tense/ anxious/ heart was pounding!

Went docs but by then after being off for over a week it came down a little bit and he didn't want to give me meds for it. Told me to keep check at home and if it gets any worse come back but I didn't want to tell him it was because of AAS. He will just say come off.

Looking into buying BP meds online but its a long wait to get them and its something im not sure of ( self medicating ) probably asking for trouble )

In a way its gave me a kick up the **** and made me realise im over weight and unfit.

Just wanted to run something else more mild. Primo is something ive always wanted to try but trusting UGL is dodgy as could be anything.

I was running Aromasin with my Test at 0.25mg EOD didn't seem to help. But don't know if the dose was too low?


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

ampre said:


> THERE YOU GO
> 
> See if this helps.
> 
> Stacking Masteron? Well, Id say that your best bet is with test, of course but really, due to Masterons reasonable binding to the Androgen Receptors and its high androgenic properties, almost any cutting drug (Tren, Anavar, etc... ) could be included in a cycle with it for an efficient stack. I have a feeling that due to Stanozolols (Winstrol) non-AR mediated effects, and its ability to reduce SHBG, a stack including both of these drugs would be very synergistic. However, don't forget the Testosterone, as Masteron will reduce your own natural testosterone levels (9), and since you are going to have to inject Masteron Every Other Day at least (100mgs EOD is the lowest dose of this stuff Id consider using), you might as well stack it with Testosterone Propionate, and possibly injectable Winstrol (and/or maybe Tren Acetate, if you're inclined to use a lot of compounds in the same cycle& and I know I am& ). Eq is another popular choice to stack with Masteron.


Go home please. :ban:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

well the problem is BP issues can arise cause of higher estrogen and water issues or increase of RBC, i think you ment 12.5mg eod? cause that dose wouldnt do much, i wouldve used it 12.5mg ed or adem 1mg ed, yes im not a fan of self medicating, problem you get is when you get more and more into it your just pummeling yourself with drug after drug to keep things in check, something im definantley staying away from, id recommed staying natty untill in better shape, get some more fish oils into your diet, odourless garlic tab can help, vitamins and minerals, cardio, spend the money on a preworkout and re evaluate in a month or 2.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> Go home please. :ban:


you ****ing arsole wasting my time searching and helping you.

I told you how to cycle masteron.

LOL WTF The post clearly from the start,even yourself have added steroids can cause high blood pressue,you was wrong about dosage and as I originally stated masteron Propionate meeds to be cycled evey other day.

You are turning the thread into a fight vuz you are wrong also added to my ignore list.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> well the problem is BP issues can arise cause of higher estrogen and water issues or increase of RBC, i think you ment 12.5mg eod? cause that dose wouldnt do much, i wouldve used it 12.5mg ed or adem 1mg ed, yes im not a fan of self medicating, problem you get is when you get more and more into it your just pummeling yourself with drug after drug to keep things in check, something im definantley staying away from, id recommed staying natty untill in better shape, get some more fish oils into your diet, odourless garlic tab can help, vitamins and minerals, cardio, spend the money on a preworkout and re evaluate in a month or 2.


Solid advice there mate.

Yes I meant 12.5mg EOD

Will get some of the supps you've mentioned and get my cardio underway. Do you think that I will be ok after a couple of months hard cardio and good diet along with the fish oils etc to go back on cycle?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ampre said:


> you ****ing arsole wasting my time searching and helping you.
> 
> I told you how to cycle masteron.
> 
> ...


p1ss of you knobhead, the guys asking for help and youve done nothing but spam his thread with crap hes not even asking for, go educate yourself then come and educate some else, try answering his questions instead of giving him stupid advice and stupid ideas.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

ampre said:


> you ****ing arsole wasting my time searching and helping you.
> 
> I told you how to cycle masteron.
> 
> ...


Mate you can't read - why would I want to add test when Ive just come off test cos it gave me high BP! ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> Solid advice there mate.
> 
> Yes I meant 12.5mg EOD
> 
> Will get some of the supps you've mentioned and get my cardio underway. Do you think that I will be ok after a couple of months hard cardio and good diet along with the fish oils etc to go back on cycle?


i reckon you would certainly yes, i think its definantely worth trying and re evaluating where you stand, youll probably be suprised how good shape you can get in natty with good supplementation and a good diet, stick it out for your own health mate youll be alrite, id recommend krill oil over fish oil tbh.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> i reckon you would certainly yes, i think its definantely worth trying and re evaluating where you stand, youll probably be suprised how good shape you can get in natty with good supplementation and a good diet, stick it out for your own health mate youll be alrite, id recommend krill oil over fish oil tbh.


Sound will look into the krill oil. Cheers for your helpp Big Juice & Sorry theres Idiots about like that dude who can't read, making it hard for good people like you to help people out who need help.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good luck mate, make sure you to start a little log or update here, other people can help and give advice on supps and training along your journey


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

As mentioned, water retention can increase blood pressure but that shouldn't be an issue as mast is known for is its cutting, drying properties.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> good luck mate, make sure you to start a little log or update here, other people can help and give advice on supps and training along your journey


Will do defo m8!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, steroid can cause blood pressure to elevate, and it does this to me big time.

Worst of all was tren, then test, then deca, then mast.

I dont like the ideas of mast only cycles, shutting down natty test levels will curb estrogen.

Estrogen is necessary for mood, lipids, joints, bone, libido, etc.

This is why I like all cycles to be based around some form of test.

I cant see any way around this other than primo, var, low dose mast, even EQ gives high blood pressure from what I noticed.

I could give you a list of herbs and even juice that will lower BP but to be honest you may need to get a scrip for that.

Tons of good meds out there for this, self medicating can be problematic.

Last thing you want to do is have Stage II stroke ranges and doing some heavy squats or something, this could put you at risk for stroke.

And for the record with the exception of suspension gear, acetates, and propionates, pretty much all other esters can be shot once a week.

I know Author L. Rea suggests EOD but with his suggestion of 100mg I would only have to assume he means prop.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, steroid can cause blood pressure to elevate, and it does this to me big time.
> 
> Worst of all was tren, then test, then deca, then mast.
> 
> ...


I actually prefer long seters i have done nothing but long esters sincei started using, it saves me alot of scartissue build up and its all the same once it starts to take effect it just takes longer with a longer ester , thats really the only difference and i really see no use in other esters apart from running shorter cycles or blasts. My point is choosing long or short esters only depends on what duration you want to run your cycle for IMO.


----------

